# Memorial Day Flathead



## CatfishCal (Jul 2, 2013)

I caught my new PB over the weekend. She went 30lbs 2oz & 36in. Released safely to grow bigger.




  








IMG_1436




__
CatfishCal


__
May 31, 2017


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice!!!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Nice fish! I take it you was in Georgia?


----------



## CatfishCal (Jul 2, 2013)

ducky152000 said:


> Nice fish! I take it you was in Georgia?


No we were fishing a lake in eastern OH. My buddy from Atlanta drove up with his boat.


----------



## Matt Jackson (Apr 21, 2015)

Nice fish!Congrats.


----------

